# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay tết 2015 Vietnam Airlines,Vietjet,Jetstar

## vemaybaytanphivan

Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về thì nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, *vé máy bay tết* luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.với mỗi người dân *Việt* thì dịp tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng ráng về để đoàn tụ cùng gia đình,xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày tết cổ truyền.cuộc sống ngày càng phát triển, đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao thì nhu cầu đi lại bằng đường hàng không ngày 1 tăng, thay vì tốn 2 3 ngày đi bằng xe khách từ nam ra bắc, hoặc nằm dài trên những toa xe lửa mất vài ngày, thì nay ngành hàng không đã mở ra 1 chương mới cho ngành vận chuyển.với thời gian được rút ngắn đến kinh ngạc, chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng, tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được.

*bạn muốn đặt chờ vé máy bay tết 2015 xin vui lòng điền thông tin đầy đủ vào form bên dưới và gửi về email: tanphivan@gmail.com*
Thông tin cung cấp đặt mua vé Tết 2015 gồm :*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng:*
*2. Hành trình đi:*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất:*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ:*
*5. Địa chỉ:*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi:*
*hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 08. 399 18420 hoặc 0925 320 320 để gửi thông tin cho nhân viên tân phi vân.**Đặt mua vé máy bay tết 2015* cũng thật dễ dàng chứ không khó khăn như khi bạn đặt mua vé tàu vé xe, và không bị nhồi nhét, khó chịu khi đi tàu xe, nhưng theo kinh nghiệm 8 năm trong ngành bán vé máy bay, thì mỗi năm có 3 đợt bán vé tết vào các tháng 9 11 12, còn những tháng sau đó thì số lượng vé rất ít và khan hiếm dần.nên theo kinh nghiệm của Tân Phi Vân thì bạn nên đặt trước vào những đợt đầu tiên để có trong tay những tấm *vé máy bay tết giá rẻ nhất*, và không phải lo việc cháy vé hết vé, hay bị các đại lý nhỏ lẻ bán vé giá cao.



và cũng nên lưu ý khi chọn lựa đại lý vé máy bay uy tín khi đặt vé bởi hiện nay tình trạng lừa gạt của những phòng vé nhỏ lẻ diễn ra rất thường xuyên,một trong những lựa chọn cho quý khách đặt mua vé máy bay tết, Đại lý Tân Phi Vân là *đại lý chính hãng cấp 1* của Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jetstar Pacific tại TPHCM với hơn 8 năm kinh nghiệm và uy tín trong ngành bán vé máy bay, được rất nhiều cty và cá nhân tin tưởng đặt mua vé máy bay.tại sao nên *đặt mua vé máy bay tết 2015* tại Tân Phi Vân?+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.+ thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.+ bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.+ chuyên xin chỗ vé tết, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*UY TÍN – GIÁ RẺ ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG QUÝ KHÁCH TRÊN MỌI ĐƯỜNG BAY!*

----------

